# "Bananas Are A No No"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Bending The Boards*

The lead photo gives this phrase I've used often "new meaning". This was Charlie's Bait Camp on Saturday as they welcomed the Wounded Warriors and about 20 of them along with a pile of fish did a number on the facility. No one was hurt.

*Fishing Report*

I've often talked about "strike timing" in my reports given various wind and water conditions. Working with weather is an essential part of this biz and it doesn't take too many days on the water to know sometimes you've got to let things evolve. Hitting the water in 30 knot winds may have us penned up in protected waters early. Winds start backing down and there's a big tide. You know that big water structure might open up and clean up with things settling out. Question is when to make a move and when "to strike" if you can strike at all. That's been the mind set of late with big winds ahead of these mid-continental fronts pushing through.

Riding the tide of changing conditions just led us to an absolute board bending melt-up of late as our guides pushed the envelope and read the conditions quickly and moved even faster. Changing game plans and tactics are essential for success. Knowing when to stay put or push forward comes with time on task and "swamp talk intel" always helps.

Swarms of "tournament" Redfish with some scattered solid Trout positioned up over mud/grass and scattered shell on torn up water and turbulent winds. Finding them and then staying on them led guests of Cory J. and MN Auto Finance to the promised land. Capt. James Cunnigham led the team work with Capt. Chris Cady keeping an eye on hot zones by airboat. Bait worked best for boat fishermen.

May's big winds will quickly start to fizzle out as we head into June barring "drought conditions" which could suck up 30 knot winds day and night. That will open up larger mid-bay structure and a Trout window for boat fishermen and waders alike.

*Airboat Trips*

Capt. Chris Cady broke in the new 2017 Air Ranger on Sunday with guests of Mi Amigo's Auto Group. Solid Redfish limits were found working the back lakes and small pocket lakes focusing on mud pockets.

*Flounder Gigging Report*

Capt. Donnie Heath reported scattered fish and half limits for guests on Friday night in overnight showers and more wind.

*FATHER'S DAY SPECIAL	*

We're offering $25 per person off our "Friends and Family" lodge package pricing for Father's Day Weekend thru Monday. If you're looking for a great gift for the Dad who has everything, come make some "Memories of a Lifetime", we've been doing it since 1993.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!
*
*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery
*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

I personally think Banana Nut Muffins are ok...LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

All from one little ole yellow piece of fruit. ;-)

Nice work as always Capt.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Trout Support for the kudos, the boys are working hard keeping up with the wind and fish.


----------

